# Hm.



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I caught the tail end of a Dirty Jobs episode where he visits a farm in Texas that makes goat milk soap. Mike Rowe's attitude when he said "available in fine hotels everywhere" was really offending! The episode did not put goat milk soap in a "good light". :nooo


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll have to see if I can pull that up on Netflix on Demand. We normally really like that show. I have 3 boys, need I say more.  I definitely don't like seeing things that puts handmade soap in a bad light. I ran across my first person who was given lye heavy soap in the past. She invited us over for Thanksgiving and I gave her a gift box of soap as a thank you gift. The other day she admitted to me she has not tried my soap and she told me why. I felt bad for her as we all know how awesome GOOD soap is.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

We love the show. See if you can find it. I think it may even be on Youtube.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe not in a good light but when the it was first aired I had a lot of people come into my tent on market days asking about goat milk soap. Some bought, others took a sample. They were thrilled that they had found a "real" goat milk soap maker just like they saw on TV. I didn't bother to try to explain how I make soap differently, I just sold them soap.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

That's good news! Maybe it didn't turn everyone off.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I contacted her a about a year ago after watching the episode. She had a wire cutter and a blade cutter that looked very useful. The wire cutter
cut logs from a cube of hard soap. 

If anyone has seen this I would love to know where to purchase these.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is a link for a wire cutter
http://www.soapies-supplies.com/shop/soap-cutter-system/

You can get the blade ones from most of the places where you get fragrances from,. They also sell them on ebay.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It was pretty awful. I did get alot of response from it, via google.com folks looking for goatmilk in Texas and got me instead of her. I turned it off after the toliet in the goatyard. I didn't catch it this time, I caught it when it first ran. Vicki


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> It was pretty awful. I did get alot of response from it, via google.com folks looking for goatmilk in Texas and got me instead of her. I turned it off after the toliet in the goatyard. I didn't catch it this time, I caught it when it first ran. Vicki


LOL Vicki! That was the part that made me say."NOOOOOO!"


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so glad I do not have cable! A toilet in the Goatyard! What for? The bacteria that is trapped in the cracks of the toilet is a death wish...unless you went and bought a brand new one. A toilet?
Tam


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Since I live fairly close to Fat Bottom Farm (hate that name by the way) I had a lot of questions asking if that was me on Dirty Jobs. Lord no but it did actually help my market business. And everytime it reruns I get more interest again. So I use the positive and go from there.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

This cutter looks like a miter box. I don't see anything like the one she had to cut blocks of soap into loaves.

She also had a large two handled blade.

When I contacted her a while back, they had taken a leave from making soap.


----------

